# Wastelanders (Chaos Space Marines) blog



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

*Wastelanders (Chaos Space Marines) Updated 4/5/2010*

Here's a Nurgle dreadnaught.


























I was mildly tempted to put the gravestones (I have plenty) on top of the dreadnaught, but decided that would be tacky.

It's a bit darker, as my camera throws off the shading...

I do like having the little Nurgling looking up at it s big brother with glee.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i really like the look not sure if it was planned but it has a oily look ... like the machine is covered and dripping with oil.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Plague marines


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks good, but I would add some rust to your metal. It looks a little too clean for Nurgle.

EDIT: Yeah the scythes look GREAT!!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i really love the oily kind of look not sure if it was what you were going for but i like it.. and the scythes.. perfecto!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Bezerker test figure










He'll get his shoulder pads soon.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

There is something up with your paint... is it too heavy? Or too watery?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

its just a test and i think the flash has put to much white balance on the photo


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

awsome job with the nurgle stuff
the berserker looks a little off though...


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Bob from Accounting:

















Summoned Lesser Daemons: Nurgle


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The name of your DP is ultra cool.
I agree with the others but rust and weathering i find difficult to do.
Nice models though. Rep for the work


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool name for the dp.
I agree with the others about rust effects on the metal but I am not very good with that sort of thing.
Rep for the hard work.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the plague-bearers and Dread. The uneven paint scheme works really well!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Nurgle Rhino


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a really sweet Rhino! +rep for you. I especially like how its not too overdone. I hate all of the usual puss I see all the time. This has a nice ratio of seeping orifices: nicely painted armour. A nice gs regime and a good paint scheme.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the longer lower rot/mutations, e.g. top rear hatch.

However the conical pustules do not quite look like they have grown out of the hull; maybe if you blended the hull green up into the base of them.


----------

